# Speed Controlled Radio Volume



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Does this function exist in some settings? I find myself turning the volume up and down alot driving in city traffic and freewys. I have this in my F150 and Jeep, but I have not seen it discused here yet.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

No, it isn't in any teslas


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RonAz said:


> Does this function exist in some settings? I find myself turning the volume up and down alot driving in city traffic and freewys. I have this in my F150 and Jeep, but I have not seen it discused here yet.


it doesn't (currently).
suggest it to Tesla thru a bug report (or any other feature you'd like to see added)


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RonAz said:


> Does this function exist in some settings? I find myself turning the volume up and down alot driving in city traffic and freewys. I have this in my F150 and Jeep, but I have not seen it discused here yet.


Fortunately, it's easy to turn the volume up and down with your left thumb without lifting your hand off the steering wheel.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I notice that my Model 3 does have speed sensitive volume. I notice it mostly when transitioning through about 0-15 mph. 

It is actually quite pronounced at that speed - right before stopping and just after I begin to accelerate. It might continue to adjust through higher speeds but if it does, it’s not much and hard to notice. 

Apparently there is no adjustment setting for it. Yet. 

-Paul


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

PaulK is right. It does adjust slightly when decelerating to below 20ish MPH.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

This was added in 2018.4 and honestly it annoys me to no end. I really want to turn it off but I can't. Guess I'll have to ask for it as a feature request.


----------

